# Steve Rex injured and needs a hand



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://www.sacbee.com/500/story/1478453.html

fc


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! I remember Steve from the River ride fifteen years ago. Get well Steve!

Those rides are more like races and get pretty intense. I saw John Brady take a turn and suddenly there was a car there, over he went, broken arm...

Steve makes some nice bicycles, I hope he can work soon.
Brian


----------



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

I sent a message to buy 5 tickets.Lets swamp em with sales before christmas!


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

I am good for a few tickets 
The swamp is on !!!!


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Gave they set up a paypal account? It might make purchasing tickets much easier and then have them mailed to the buyer.


----------



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

3 people is not the swamp I was hoping for.It's Christmas here folks.
I do agree a paypal account would be nice.But I sent a check snail mail yesterday.


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

From the Sacramento Bee

"Raffle for Sacramento bike shop owner raises $29,000"
By Blair Anthony Robertson 

Details
http://www.sacbee.com/ourregion/story/1498375.html

That's a great response from the community. They did end up setting up a paypal account.


----------

